# 2.8 Ducato thermostat



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

My 2.8 Ducato takes at least 15 miles before theres any heat at all from the heater, once its up to temp the heater is reasonable, i realise its very cold but the engine should still warm up to temp before then, both my diesel cars are warm in less than 5 miles, i wonder if the thermostat is stuck open, has anyone any idea how involved it is to get to please.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

We have a 2005 Ducato 2.8JTD and 10 to fifteen miles sounds about right. 15 miles on a cold day like today.

Mind, flat out, the heater only just takes the chill off. I guess it was designed to heat a small cab space - not a great MH cavern.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

NormanB said:



> We have a 2005 Ducato 2.8JTD and 10 to fifteen miles sounds about right. 15 miles on a cold day like today.
> 
> Mind, flat out, the heater only just takes the chill off. I guess it was designed to heat a small cab space - not a great MH cavern.


My Rapido 2.8JTD takes about the same distance above but with the travelling heater connected to the engine, the overall temperature is good.

Barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, mee too.
Not sure about the 15 miles but seems to take forever.

Ray.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

NormanB said:


> We have a 2005 Ducato 2.8JTD and 10 to fifteen miles sounds about right. 15 miles on a cold day like today.
> Mind, flat out, the heater only just takes the chill off. I guess it was designed to heat a small cab space - not a great MH cavern.


I fitted some awning popper studs to the wooden bulkhead surround between the cab and hab areas so I can attach an awning side sheet to either half or full height. This makes a huge difference to the effectiveness of the cab heater when driving in cold weather, whilst being easily removed to gain access to the hab area when stopped.

I also removed the side panel covers by the seat belts and filled the gaps with polystyrene pieces, which cut down hugely on the previous draughts coming in.

Much toastier now. :wink:


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Good idea - but we have an auxilairy heater driven from the vehicle's cooling systemn which gets the van up to room temp. 

Mind, if we put it on, on a cold day, the dashboard engine temp guage drops sharply and, guessing, takes 20 more miles or so get restore it to normal.

I wouldn't be so quick to look at the radiator thermostat for a remedy.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

well thats put my mind at rest then they cant all be stuck open, so we will just have to freeze for a few miles, think i may follow rogers idea with a half height curtain as i can see through the rear window and would like to still be able to.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Sideways,
even a blanket stretched between the seats and clamped by the seat headrests works a treat when in a hurry.
Norman.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It could be that the thermostat is a bit tired but in this weather a diesel can take some time to build up enough heat to have much of an effect on the morning chill.
Alan


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

The heater is quite good when its up to temp it just takes a week getting there!!!


----------



## miffy (May 8, 2011)

yep mine is the same fiat 2.8jtd but after 15 mins works a treat warm as toast


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

also 2.8JTD - it's a huge radiator to warm up that is probably twice the capacity of the average car, I think it's around 20Ltr of coolant inside.

Also, being engineered ( :lol: ) in Italy it's likely to need more of a cooling effect during summer conditions hauling around white van man than worrying about 'is he warm enough' during the winters, he can wear a thick coat :wink:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Sprinta, that may be so but the purpose of a thermostatic radiator system is so as the engins is kept at its optimum operating temperature, which means that the radiator is bypassed by the coolant flow until the engine coolant temperature has reached the required level and then the thermostat will open slowly to allow a controlled flow through the complete system. Given really extreme conditions it would be possible for little or no flow through the radiator so the rad would remain cold and the cab heater to work normally


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

eurajohn said:


> Sprinta, that may be so but the purpose of a thermostatic radiator system is so as the engins is kept at its optimum operating temperature, which means that the radiator is bypassed by the coolant flow until the engine coolant temperature has reached the required level and then the thermostat will open slowly to allow a controlled flow through the complete system. Given really extreme conditions it would be possible for little or no flow through the radiator so the rad would remain cold and the cab heater to work normally


I agree with all you have said here, but my added proviso was the "engineered in Italy" so never be surprised if nothing ever works correctly :lol:


----------

